# Eco Mode



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Probably some stupid questions, but oh well...

Just got a 2000w duel fuel inverter. Champion Power Equipment 2000-Watt Portable Dual Fuel Gas and Propane Recoil Start Inverter Generator with ParaLINK-200960 - The Home Depot

I know Eco Mode is for saving fuel. But when do you use it? The manual said don't use it when running higher loads but doesn't specify what constitutes a heavy load. I've been doing the break-in this past weekend. Varying the load between 100 and 600 watts. I noticed it was was quieter in eco mode (Duh) but didn't seem as happy. Took eco mode off and it got louder but seemed happier. Yeah, I know, real scientific...

I bought the thing for one purpose. To run a portable A/C unit at night. It's an 8000BTU. Pulls 10 amps and 1100 watts when running checked with a kill-a-watt meter. I'm only running it on propane so running watts is 1530. So, I'm assuming I should not leave it in Eco Mode for this purpose?

So, is eco mode for charging phones and laptops, and that's about it, or what?

Thanks again.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Good questions. I've got a 1600/2000 UE2000 Honda. Use it to power a 6000Btu window A/C. I found that when the A/C was new the Honda was really challenged to stay running when the A/C compressor kicked on. Wouldn't do it in Eco mode, had to be running full power. What I did to fix the problem was to run the A/C and break it in for a week or so. Apparently that reduced the start-up amp draw and it will now cycle successfully while the generator is in Eco-mode. "Happy" on Eco mode too.

As for you running yours on Eco mode using a 8000Btu A/C? Why not. The Eco mode is designed to supply the power needed upon demand. Try it. You have nothing to lose in doing so. Leave it full power until the A/C compressor kicks on the first time, then put it on Eco mode and see if it is not challenged on subsequent cycling of the compressor. If it won't stay started on subsequent cycling then consider purchasing a new window unit and break it in. Then re-try. You may want to consider dropping down to a 6000Btu unit too.

As a side note, I have an old 12,000Btu unit that the EU2000 would start, on Eco mode! I guess it is well worn in (I use it every day to cool this office) and the start-up amp draw is lower due to the loose tolerances of age. I've got a video of it doing it around here somewhere: The Honda dealer did not believe it would do it so I sent him the vid with close-up of the spec label on the window unit. Just yesterday though it tripped the power strip breaker three times. I guess it is now wearing out and pulling additional amps. (Already checked replacement: is $369 at Walmart)


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Bluwolf said:


> Probably some stupid questions, but oh well...
> 
> Just got a 2000w duel fuel inverter. Champion Power Equipment 2000-Watt Portable Dual Fuel Gas and Propane Recoil Start Inverter Generator with ParaLINK-200960 - The Home Depot
> 
> ...


Here’s the thing, there is a direct relationship between engine speed and available power. It’s a permanent magnet stator. When in eco mode, RPMs are low, and max power output is low. The high surge load of an AC unit on startup will require the engine to rev up to produce sufficient power to start the appliance. The problem is the lag time for the engine to rev up. The voltage drops really low until engine speed increases and everything stabilizes.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Typically, you can run in Eco mode if the power draw is less than 75% of the total capacity of the inverter. It's one of the benefits of using one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you should be just fine on eco on an LP gen!

on a standard gasoline engine it can over fuel a bit on eco at times when it is in between unless it is the new eu7000is with the fuel injection.

but the eu2200i gens run just fine on eco.. the servo throttle control is good on them.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

So the take away from everybody's input seems to be give it a try and see if it handles the load okay. If it does then I'm good. If not, take it off Eco Mode. But I'm not going to do any damage to the genny giving it a try, right? 

The A/C unit is still new, run time-wise. I've had it for a while but, like I said, it was bought specifically for power outages. So it's only been used for like 2 or 3 hours so far. As soon as I'm done breaking in the genny I will give it a test and see how it goes.

Thank you for the advice. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

are you running the iridium spark plug?
they work the best on LP and NG...
we have good luck on the NG gens here with the ngk iridium.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

iowagold said:


> are you running the iridium spark plug?
> they work the best on LP and NG...
> we have good luck on the NG gens here with the ngk iridium.


I tried to find one. I even brought it up in someone else's thread about a similar inverter gen. The NGK BPR5HS is the cross reference for the stock Torch plug. But there doesn't seem to be an iridium equivalent for the BPR5HS. At least not that I can find. If there is I'd buy it. I have an iridium in my bigger dual fuel.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

After some digging, I don't think the NGK BPR5HS has a iridium cross reference. There are iridium plugs for the NGK ES series, but the HS plugs have different threads and are not compatible with the ES plugs. I don't think Denso makes an iridium for the HS design, either. You could try Autolite. You may have luck with that brand.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

LaSwamp said:


> After some digging, I don't think the NGK BPR5HS has a iridium cross reference. There are iridium plugs for the NGK ES series, but the HS plugs have different threads and are not compatible with the ES plugs. I don't think Denso makes an iridium for the HS design, either. You could try Autolite. You may have luck with that brand.


Thanks, now I feel better. I thought I just wasn't looking hard enough or in the right place. I appreciate you double checking for me.


----------

